# Insectivore Fare - Vet Recommended



## dextersmommy (Jan 16, 2014)

So I took Dexter to the vet today for his first check up and his vet told us to get him off cat food and give him Insectivore Fare.
I am not trying to question this vet at all, but I was wondering if anyone else feeds their hedgie ONLY Insectivore Fare, without any other food besides treats?


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I just had the exact same thing happen with Dmitri! Our vet even gave us a sample and printed out the ingredients of insectavore fare....it's absolutely terrible food. Even if the vet is right about the levels (20% protein and 7% fat) the ingredients are absolutely terrible. But then again, my rule is "if I wouldn't eat it, why would I have my pets?"

Here's my post on this same question! http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/52194-vet-recommendation-questions.html

(Where are you in So FL? It might be the same vet!)


----------



## dextersmommy (Jan 16, 2014)

Broward County! You??


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

YES! (To both the location and the office name. lol) I saw Dr Thielen. I actually really loved her! 

I fed Dmitri a piece of the insectavore fare she gave as a sample....his poops are not close to what I call good. I threw out the rest of the sample.


----------

